# Portland Oregon lucky lab brewery ride is going to change locations.



## fatbike (Jun 18, 2015)

New location:

Lucky Labrador brewery tap room.

1700 N Killingsworth St. North Portland.

Same schedule: every second Sunday at 12:30.

Easier parking, plentiful places to ride. We're changing up the scene.


Thanks 

Any questions. Please pm me or call

(503) 708-2627


----------



## adventurepdx (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice. Still won't make it any easier for me to go, since I don't get off work until 3:30 pm. But there's lots of nice riding up there.

One note: If you end up going down to Swan Island, remember that going up the steps of the Waud Bluff Trail is a royal pain-in-the-you-know-what with heavy bikes!


----------



## fatbike (Jul 4, 2015)

Make note: location is now changed to north Portland.


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2015)

It'll be nice to ride around the North Portland neighborhoods. Looking forward to seeing some new sites.


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2015)

This Sunday! Supposed to be 81 degrees. A lot more comfortable than the mid-90's we've been having, wouldn't you say?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 11, 2015)

As short-handed as we are in the kitchen, it looks like I'll be missing the next couple of months...


----------



## Boris (Jul 11, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> As short-handed as we are in the kitchen, it looks like I'll be missing the next couple of months...




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 12, 2015)

Not fun Greg. Well here's what you missed out on, you'll catch the ride in the future.


----------



## BWbiker (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah that was crazy riding upside-down! =D=D=D seriously it was a good time and nice to change venue. Brad


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 13, 2015)

Dangit!! I really wish I could've made it! Thanks for the pics Derek!


----------



## fatbike (Jul 18, 2015)

Next time Greg


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 10, 2015)

We on for tomorrow?


----------

